# phasmids



## hibiscusmile (Jul 23, 2007)

I tried buying some phasmids eggs from the UK , but no one wants to send to the US. We ship other eggs back and forth, what could be the problem?


----------



## chunyee (Jul 23, 2007)

Phasmid are considered VERY INVASIVE PESTS. They can breed with and without a male. Soon after maturation, a female phasmid can drop 10 - 20 eggs evey week and they hatch several months later. If accidentally released into the wild, it will cause agricultural industries a lot of trouble.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 23, 2007)

OH!, But we have them here don't we? And if you buy them for a pet, like say a mantis, don't you have the same risk (also, say b o y and g i r l) of them being let loose? But really I do not think that is why they won't sell. I think it's the price of shipping, which I believe the buyer pays anyway, even though they quote shipping charges (but for their areas).


----------



## Asa (Jul 23, 2007)

If you live in Ohio, you should be able to find them easily enough. The problem is that many species in the UK are not in the US.


----------



## colddigger (Jul 24, 2007)

> Phasmid are considered VERY INVASIVE PESTS. They can breed with and without a male. Soon after maturation, a female phasmid can drop 10 - 20 eggs evey week and they hatch several months later. If accidentally released into the wild, it will cause agricultural industries a lot of trouble.


that's why everyone loves then so much!!


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 24, 2007)

Yes and if mine lays eggs :twisted:


----------



## jarek (Jul 24, 2007)

my macley specter already layed


----------

